# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  My FBT Photo Thread

## ericbrookey

I'm starting a thread on funny pictures of my frogs. Feel free to share pics of yours. This one was especially funny.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, monster

----------


## ericbrookey

Ok not necessarily funny, but a neat shot of all 6 together just chilling out after dinner.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------

elly

----------


## lbannie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## ericbrookey

Very cute! How do you get your water lettuce to stay so green? Mine just turns yellow after a week or so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## lbannie

Not sure! But it keeps multiplying and I have to remove the larger pieces every so often!
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

Too cute!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

Here's a few shots I took at Petco. I strongly disagree in using loose moss in tanks, but they were too cute to resist sneaking in a few pics. 

Enjoy!   :Smile: 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

> Not sure! But it keeps multiplying and I have to remove the larger pieces every so often!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I had that problem. I thought it might be their toxins as my overall water quality is good but not sure now looking at yours. They get plenty of light too. Probably lack of nutrients. Do you add anything to your water for the plants? What kind of lighting do you use?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

A few of ours.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, monster

----------


## lbannie

> I wish I had that problem. I thought it might be their toxins as my overall water quality is good but not sure now looking at yours. They get plenty of light too. Probably lack of nutrients. Do you add anything to your water for the plants? What kind of lighting do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I don't do anything special, no added anything.  The lights are 2 white aquarium cfls. The lid is pretty tight fitting so there is a lot of moisture. Maybe that helps? The plants are really taking off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

We use a full spec over the land and a uvb5 turtle light over the water. Our plants grow like nuts. Even a tiger lilly.

----------


## ericbrookey

> We use a full spec over the land and a uvb5 turtle light over the water. Our plants grow like nuts. Even a tiger lilly.


I'm thinking of changing the Current USA Planted+ satellite I have on there now when I build out my new 75g fish tank in a couple weeks as I don't think the frogs need that much light. My plants certainly love it, except the water lettuce. It may just be that the lights are too far away but I'm stumped. All the terrestrial plants and the other semi aquatic plants are thriving but the water lettuce lasts a week or so and just goes yellow. Looking for adequate replacements and might just go full spectrum cfl or similar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## lbannie

I'm in need of a light for my new project as well. 40 breeder with a glass lid. Any suggestions? I don't want to spend a lot and is like it to look nice. For now I have a marineland led strip light. But it's only 24" I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Krispy

> I'm in need of a light for my new project as well. 40 breeder with a glass lid. Any suggestions? I don't want to spend a lot and is like it to look nice. For now I have a marineland led strip light. But it's only 24" I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Our red eyes have the same led bar. Does it have a few blue lights as well? Our plants like the led lighting. Depending on how your lights are positioned i would just add a mild uvb light(we use a turtle bulb for the firebellies) over the water, maybe a full spec over the land area if the led bar doesn't cut it. Firebellies do not need bright light, too much is bad for their peepers(get it??? Lol). Like chipmunk lillypad, and lija taught me, Keep It Simple

----------


## lbannie

Ok thanks! I'll have to see how it looks on the tank! I'm just afraid it won't cover the whole tank. I'm almost ready to put soil and plants in. I'll take a pic with the light!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lbannie

I don't want to sound dumb, but what does a uvb bulb do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

UVB rays help us to produce vitamin D, which helps with calcium absorption. 

Here is a nice article about humans and UVB, but the data will help you to understand. 

It is important that we provide calcium with vitamin D3 to our frogs in captivity because of the lack of calcium in the insects we provide. In nature, the insects that frogs and toads eat often eat leafy green plants that are calcium-rich. This is why we also recommend gut-loading insects fed to our frogs. 

Cases of metabolic bone disease and symptoms of low blood calcium starting becoming a problem when humans had amphibians without proper supplementation. Many would lose vital organ functions and mobility due to lack of smooth, skeletal and cardiac muscle abilities, progressing to deformities, inabilities, intestinal problems, and even seizures, heart attacks, and death, with several other disabilities in between. After these findings became recurrent, supplements were produced and UVB lighting to assist with vitamin D production. 

Calcium supplements with vitamin D3 are fine if used with a consistent and proper schedule with feelings. Only certain frog species require additional UVB lighting. However, many reptiles do require UVB.

Here is the article. 

http://www.health.harvard.edu/mens-h...nd-your-health

----------


## Heather

Here is a list of more pertinent calcium articles about amphibians and reptiles. 

http://www.triciaswaterdragon.com/calciumdeficiency.htm

----------

